# FreeBSD installing freezes at Country selection.



## dnice (May 14, 2009)

alright well i have a Dell E310.
i just tried installing FreeBSD 7.2 onto it.
While installing it gets all the way to the country selection screen then neither the keyboard nor the mouse responds.










any idea what the issue is?
the keyboard works fine when i have to press enter here:


----------



## dnice (May 15, 2009)

nothing?


----------



## richardpl (May 16, 2009)

dnice said:
			
		

> alright well i have a Dell E310.
> i just tried installing FreeBSD 7.2 onto it.
> While installing it gets all the way to the country selection screen then neither the keyboard nor the mouse responds.
> 
> ...



Heh, mouse doesnt do anything in sysinstall ....
Looks like you are using usb keyboard and usb legacy support is enabled from BIOS.


----------



## dnice (May 16, 2009)

im not sure how to enable legacy.
i ws in the BIOS and couldnt find any option to enable this.
i have a Dell Dimension E310


----------



## richardpl (May 20, 2009)

Legacy USB is not important here. If USB keyboard doesn't work you will need to pick another FreeBSD version(for example latest CURRENT snapshot) or pick PS keyboard.
Or try to detach/attach keyboard all the time.


----------



## hydra (May 20, 2009)

Try booting with ACPI disabled.


----------

